# Looking to buy a new kit.. What should I get?



## Johan Heyns (27/3/16)

Hey guys

I am currently researching and looking to buy a kit. My options so far is the evic vtc mini or the kangertech toptank mini.. Torn between these two. 

So can you guys maybe help me decide between the two, list the pros and cons, or suggest other setups that fall in the same categories as the two listed kits. 

Thanks


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (27/3/16)

I'm not going to list pros and cons.
Just my personal opinion.
I had the original subtank mini. Was a great device. I sold it and got an Ijust2 kit. Then I bought the kanger toptank. Not shabby. I did sell it only after two days. But no regrets buying it. So if that's the league you are in atm, kanger


----------



## Nightwalker (27/3/16)

I'm currently using a rx200 and a griffin-rta. The ijust2 kit is my secondary kit


----------



## Johan Heyns (27/3/16)

How does the ijust 2 compare to the toptank mini kit? @Nightwalker 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (27/3/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> How does the ijust 2 compare to the toptank mini kit? @Nightwalker
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


The ijust2 is bottom fill, coils are 0.5 (sucks) and 0.3 (the best)
I rate it over the toptank but remember, this is non rebuildable and can make you cry if you don't thought prime the wick before first use. But it's been the best.


----------



## daniel craig (27/3/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am currently researching and looking to buy a kit. My options so far is the evic vtc mini or the kangertech toptank mini.. Torn between these two.
> 
> ...


The Evic VTC mini is the best IMO. It is upgradeable and supports TC with SS, Ni, Ti. This device never let's me down. The Ijust 2 is not VW which means power is determined by the battery level. I rate the Evic VTC mini higher than the top tank because it is upgradeable (I'm not sure of the top box because I've never owned one). The tank that comes with the VTC mini isn't so nice where as the top tank that comes with the top box kit is. If you want to go the Evic VTC route, I would suggest buying the mod only and buy a tank that you like to go with it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/3/16)

Hi @Johan Heyns 
You looking for a complete kit not tank if I understand correctly .
I would go for the toptank kit. You can't even compare the toptank kit to the ijust2 .
The toptank is in a league of its own. The ijust2 is only better in the sence its easy and practical to carry vs the top tank with variable wattage up to 75w and temp control. Another plus you can always buy a spare battery for much cheaper than the ijust2 .

I'm using a evic vtc mini which I frikkin love but I use a cubis tank on it. As a complete kit the toptank is a winner because of the tank you get with it. Where as the evic comes with the tron tank and have read and heard its not great.

Conclusion
(I'm not even gonna mention the ijust2 as I wouldn't choose it over the evic or toptank)
For complete kit- get the toptank 
If you wanna mix n match- evic vtc mini with either a cubis or subtank.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/3/16)

What is your vaping style i.e. mouth to lung or direct lung inhale ?
If you intend getting the kit as mod & tank, I'd vote for the Topbox Mini, but only because I think the Toptank Mini would be a better choice than the Cubis or Tron tanks for me.
If you are getting the mods separately to the tanks, the Evic VTC Mini gets my vote over the Kangertech. Joyetech is simply top notch with firmware updates and support / features they keep adding for the VTC Mini and Cuboid.
MTL - The Cubis and Tron tanks are likely better suited to this style, although the Cubis does seem to have a fairly open draw as well.
DTL - Subtank Mini and I assume the Toptank Mini has got a fairly open draw on the max setting. The RBA base is supplied with and allows you to build your own coils.

If this is going to be a daily driver and you already have high current 18650s in your arsenal, I would not consider the iJust2 over an adjustable mod.
It's a great stealthy kit in terms of carry but has no indication of remaining battery life. It just dies on you with no warning that it's getting low.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (27/3/16)

Like I said in origanal post, before I deviated from the two he listed. Had the toptank. Wasn't shabby. 
Maybe I should explain my reasoning behind the ijust2.
My rx200 and Griffin/avocado.. Depending on how I feel.. Its a bulky device. 
The mod is on my desk or in my car or next to my bed.
The ijust2 is always in my pocket. Ready for action per say.
I like the airflow is what I enjoy.
Actually after typing this I scrolled up and basically said go kanger.


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/3/16)

Agree with @Clouds4Days 

KIT - Kanger Topbox

Mod Only - VTC mini


----------



## Johan Heyns (27/3/16)

Thanks for the replies!! 

I am also now curious about the Kangertech Dripbox. Looks pretty decent and straight forward. Also cheaper than the Topbox 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (27/3/16)

Hi @Johan Heyns 

The Dripbox does look very nifty, but be aware that if you are a mtl vaper or if you at least like having the option of mtl - the Subdrip (the RDA that comes with the kit) is not suitable for mtl according to PBusardo's review. Being a non-regulated device (naturally, it also doesn't offer the option of TC), you would need to change batteries quite often - especially to maintain a warmer vape if that is what you prefer - and that would mean incurring the extra expenses of at least one extra 18650 and a charger if you do not own those already (the mod offers USB charging, but that doesn't help if you want to charge one battery whilst vaping with another). http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kanger-dripbox-at-sir-vape.t20933/#post-345735

Personally, I would think that a combination of the Evic VTC Mini and the Toptank / Subtank Mini (the bottom fill on the Subtank Mini is so easy and user friendly, that I personally wouldn't lose sleep about the lack of top fill) would give you the most versatile all in one setup. Tank - mouth to lung and restrictive lung hits, stock coils or rebuildable deck (whilst the Cubis tank offers an RBA coil, you have to purchase it separately and from what I've read it seems a bit finnicky to work with). Mod - all features work perfectly and consistently upgraded (even though I can't think that there's much left to improve upon after the most recent upgrades)

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/evic-vtc-mini
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/kanger-toptank-mini

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/easter-special.t20848/#post-343118
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/easter-special.t20848/#post-343464

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

